# A successful day at the river



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

A group of 5 adults, 1 teenager, 2 kids under 10, and 2 dogs. It was Schindler's first REAL swim. He did so good! He would only swim out to where he couldnt touch if I went first. Never on his own. He played with the other dog (american bulldog/wolf mix), stayed off leash the whole time and never ran off, and was very friendly and relaxed with everyone. The kids made him a little nervous but it was nothing to worry about, he was just being cautious at first. Then he let them pet him and he even let them hang on me and play with me without freaking out. I was so impressed. He has never shown any agression but he does get nervous/stressed sometimes. I havent been able to get him interested in toys so he looked at the frisby like "what am I supposed to do with that? Overall it was a major success and there will be many more river trips in his future!! I am so proud of my boy!!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Way to go Schindler!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

awww, that is awesome.. too bad you did not post pictures!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

also, my daddy totally lives in longbeach  just saying. he has a gsd that loves the beach too, he is "guitarest"..


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> awww, that is awesome.. too bad you did not post pictures!!


I know!! I forgot my camera and dropped my phone in the water dish! WTH.....


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Schindler would most probably go into deeper water the more that he visits the river and gets more accustomed to it. Glad that everyone had such a good time, now dry out your phone and get that camera ready we need pics.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you and Schindler! Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> also, my daddy totally lives in longbeach  just saying. he has a gsd that loves the beach too, he is "guitarest"..


Oh yeah! I've talked to him on here before. It's been awhile though. It would be nice for Schindler to have a fellow GSD to play with. The dog that was at the river with us is kinda wimpy, so Schindler couldnt play. Everytime he would try Butterfingers would roll over on his back and instantly submit. Which is better than fighting but still boring for poor Schindler...LOL


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

KendraLovey said:


> Oh yeah! I've talked to him on here before. It's been awhile though. It would be nice for Schindler to have a fellow GSD to play with. The dog that was at the river with us is kinda wimpy, so Schindler couldnt play. Everytime he would try Butterfingers would roll over on his back and instantly submit. Which is better than fighting but still boring for poor Schindler...LOL


our favorite spot for the dogs is right under popps ferry bridge. they have a road that you can go down for fishing and a boat dock. and we take them past all that and there is a sand bar. they love it  throw a stick or a good floaty toy! maybe next time i am on the coast the gsd's can play  blitz is very playful and stick focused. dia just loves everyone  its a possibility  ( i promise im no creep, im just a college student with a gsd )


----------

